# Boa v Cat



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

For those of you that think its cool to take pictures of snakes and cats in close proximity.

LiveLeak.com - Hero rescues cat from a Boa Constrictor

A viable food option.


----------



## Celtic Exotics (Jul 7, 2012)

just hope they did not kill the boa after! silly boa trying to take on prey to big for it! lol


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

It always makes me cringe when I see different species photographed together, it only takes a split second for instinct to kick in....


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Good on that man.

As someone that owns both cats and snakes I would instantly kill any of my snakes if it came down to a choice of save either one with no other options.

That said, I no longer own any snakes that are capable of killing a cat (just 2 small Royal males) and they live in a locked viv, inside a locked room so its not a choice I will thankfully ever have to make.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Bloody hell! Good man! Xx


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I loved the line: "with no thought for his own safety". Just as long as he didn't let that "huge" snake size him up, I reckon he should be OK!


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

> "The moment hero rescued terrified cat from the clutches of a boa constrictor by pulling the snake off it *with his bare hands*."


What else would he use? *:gasp:
*


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh poor kitty! Glad it was ok and in 'good spirits' afterwards! : victory:


----------

